
Show HN: Kr5ddit a Bitcoin based forum a work in progress - orionblastar
http://kr5ddit.com
======
orionblastar
It is a work in progress that needs developers and Bitcoin investors. It was
written from scratch and the main developer needs Alpha users, investors with
Bitcoin, and other help.

"Just make sure you explain that it's a definitely a work in progress, with a
lot of rough edges and stuff... and that we're mostly looking for developers,
bitcoiners (investors!!) and alpha testers."

You can create an invite code using a person's bitcoin address that they use
to validate the user.

------
bigiain
"The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable
to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator at root@localhost to inform them of
the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this
error."

Initial cynical/snarky reaction: "So, right up there with typical and expected
Bitcoin project coding/security/deployment/reliability standards then..."

~~~
kr5dit
Yeah... it's deployed on a free AWS server... and I think we're starting to
get popular enough (and some spam bots) that we're running out of server
threads...

Will be hitting that ASAP... but got to get my dev machine back up and
running...

It's a work in progress... but this is a deployment issue, not a coding
issue... not that that makes much difference from a new user pov.

